# Remove Wgatray.exe



## blurblock

is it possible to remove this file WgaTray.exe this file seem to be displaying a small pop up on the bottom right of my screen ..


----------



## PC Hobbyist

What folder is this file located in?


----------



## elmarcorulz

Buy a legal copy of windows and it'll go.


----------



## Dr Studly

we can't tell you here besides that you need to get a genuine version of windows (not pirated)

however try, this google search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=remove+wgatray.exe&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## OvenMaster

Not trying to start any trouble here, but I have a legal copy of Windows, and I wanted to get rid of this unwanted and unnecessary harassment from Micro$oft, and I managed to do so easily. Does that make my copy illegal now? I don't think so.
Mr. Moderator, please delete if necessary 
Tom


----------



## PC Hobbyist

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Buy a legal copy of windows and it'll go.


 
@elmarcorulz: LOL  - short, sweet and to the point.
It just dawned on me what file he is referring to.

EDITED:



			
				OvenMaster said:
			
		

> I have a legal copy of Windows.


 
@ OvenMaster: Yeah, I did want to mention/ask if that always means that the copy of windows is illegal. In cases where I heard about that file, people were trying to do something illegal, but I had my doubts as to whether that always had to be the case. Well, you just confirmed my doubts. 

And getting rid of that file certainly doesn't make your legal copy of windows all of a sudden illegal - or does it?. I mean, there are legal, reputable programs recommended by big name companies out there that will remove this file for you and I doubt they would be allowed to do that if it would turn a legal copy into an illegal one.

Now, @blurblock: If you do happen to have an illegal copy, I do recommend getting a legal one. It'll save you a lot of hassle and that not just with a dumb little file like this one.


----------



## elmarcorulz

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Not trying to start any trouble here, but I have a legal copy of Windows, and I wanted to get rid of this unwanted and unnecessary harassment from Micro$oft, and I managed to do so easily. Does that make my copy illegal now? I don't think so.
> Mr. Moderator, please delete if necessary
> Tom


If you have a legal copy, then why was it popping up?





> @elmarcorulz: LOL  - short, sweet and to the point.
> It just dawned on me what file he is referring to.


----------



## OvenMaster

It was popping up and telling me that SP1 support was going to end October 10, 2006, and to download and install SP2. Every single time I booted up. I got rid of it for two reasons: 
1. Telling me once was sufficient, thank you very much.
2. According to Process Explorer, this PITA was using up over 2MB of my RAM for no useful purpose.

Tom


----------



## elmarcorulz

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> It was popping up and telling me that SP1 support was going to end October 10, 2006, and to download and install SP2. Every single time I booted up. I got rid of it for two reasons:
> 1. Telling me once was sufficient, thank you very much
> 2. According to Process Explorer, this PITA was using up over 2MB of my RAM for no useful purpose.
> 
> Tom


LOL, thats microsoft for ya. Ill let you off


----------

